# "Roadster Style" Tread Tires for 26 x 1 3/8 English



## SirMike1983 (Oct 16, 2016)

Sunlite/Kenda are now offering a "roadster" tread tire for English light roadster bikes (ISO 590mm). They have offered "road" tread tires for that size for a long time now, but are now offering "all 'rounder" tires in the size. I recently bought a couple sets to play around with them. They're not bad, and they offer a tread that handles stones/sand/debris better than a road tread.

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2016/10/another-offering-in-26-x-1-38-tires-iso.html

Below is a comparison of a road tread Duro to the new-ish Kenda/Sunlite K103.


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 16, 2016)

They look good. I have something similar on my Superbe,I like a little tread . I will surely give the Kendas a try.


----------

